# XM Offers Deal Through Crutchfield



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

From now until April 15, consumers can get $25 off select XM Satellite Radio equipment (Sony's XM01R, XM01C and XM01H, and Pioneer's FM903XM, P3370XM and P900XM) at Crutchfield.

When ordering online from Crutchfield, customers can enter "XM104" in the "customer ID" box on the checkout page. The customer's $25 savings will be reflected in their order confirmation e-mail (not their shopping cart). Or customers can call 888-806-6883 and mention customer ID "XM104".

XM Satellite Radio well exceeded most Wall Street analyst expectations for first quarter subscriber growth, ending with more than 76,000 total subscribers as of March 31. More or less, if you are a retailer not selling satellite radio, now is the best time to get involved.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------

